# My newest Borsa Bella--the "Roo Bag"!



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry gang, no pics yet, but I wanted to get this up soon because I'm in love with this design!

http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/ereader-roo-bags/category/36/e-reader-bags/ereader-roo-bag

So this is BB number eight for me...one original e-reader (now called the "large"), one naked kindle sleeve (now the "small" e-reader bag), two travel bags, two Let's Do Lunch purses, one custom camera bag, and now the new Roo Bag. And I think the Roo Bag just might be the ideal "down to the essentials only" Kindle 2 bag for me.

The pocket feels much larger than I expected; I haven't tried stuffing it full yet, but threw my iPhone and new Kandle in there just to see, and they barely made a bulge on the front of the pocket even with my Noreve inside. That pocket is going to hold more than the ones on my travel bags do, which is a plus, and all of it will be more easily reachable--there's something to be said for the horizontal vs. vertical design. The padding feels thicker on this one than my oldest ones, and the Noreve fits well into it, with room on the side for a pen, or possibly my sunglasses. Like my original bag, I can slip the wristlet handle of this one through my belt loops, which I've found is exceptionally useful for flying. This allows me to carry the true essentials, wallet/passport/phone/headphones/keys + Kindle on my body at all times, which makes it way easier to keep track of everything.

I'm well pleased and can't wait to try it out. This one's in the newer "Black London" fabric, and I have to say that pattern is just gorgeous.

Other people get addicted to covers. Clearly I need a 12 step Borsa Bella program.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cute. I particularly like the giraffe print.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL I'm addicted too, the new roo bag is so cute.

I ordered the new ipad travel bag in Twilight to match my myriad of other bags from her in that fabric. I have the large hobo, LDL, kindle travel bag and gadget bag also.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

So is it bigger than the e-reader Travel bag?

And I love her giraffe fabric!!  I was considering the e-reader travel bag in that.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh dear, now I want one of those, too!  It's so cute.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you, you enabler you,  I just went to the site and ordered one of the Roo bags and several others!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> So is it bigger than the e-reader Travel bag?
> 
> And I love her giraffe fabric!! I was considering the e-reader travel bag in that.


Dimensions for both should be on the site, so you'll want to confirm, but dropping one on top of the other, I don't see much variance in size. The front pocket is wider and a little less deep on the Roo Bag since it's oriented horizontally, and it doesn't have a shoulder strap.



eldereno said:


> Thank you, you enabler you, I just went to the site and ordered one of the Roo bags and several others!!!!!!


**bows**

You're welcome? LOL What fabrics did you pick?

And if it makes you feel any better, think about how I feel. Pre Kindle and pre-KB, I never bought a handbag new unless it was from cheap place like Target. Now I spend a fortune on this stuff!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Those Roo bags are kinda cool........  good tip about the belt loop.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Dimensions for both should be on the site, so you'll want to confirm, but dropping one on top of the other, I don't see much variance in size. The front pocket is wider and a little less deep on the Roo Bag since it's oriented horizontally, and it doesn't have a shoulder strap.
> 
> **bows**
> 
> ...


I chose the "Popping Spring" fabric!!! In the Roo bag, large ereader bag, lg DX ereader bag, and a wristlet!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Fun fabric!  That's definitely going to be a well coordinated set.  

I have only two matching bags--a Let's Do Lunch and a Travel Bag that are both in the old Martini Dots pattern (last page of the ereader bag images).  Nothing else is the same.  I want to have her make a custom laptop bag for my 17" MacBook Pro, with a front pocket, but I still cannot decide on a fabric.  And I'm sure it won't match any of the others!  LOL


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am lucky enough to live in the same town as Melissa, the owner of BB. I have the large e-reader bag. It holds my Kindle in a case, and I keep the power cord in the the zipper pocket. Melissa is one of the kindest people you will ever want to do business with. I see a lot of BBs around town, mostly the hobo bags. I am going to get one of the hobo bags for myself one of these days.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am lucky enough to live in the same town as Melissa, the owner of BB. I have the large e-reader bag. It holds my Kindle in a case, and I keep the power cord in the the zipper pocket. Melissa is one of the kindest people you will ever want to do business with. I see a lot of BBs around town, mostly the hobo bags. I am going to get one of the hobo bags for myself one of these days.


I keep thinking I want a hobo bag..... LOL

I'm on the other side of the mountains from you both. Check the Not Quite Kindle board to see when the Seattle crew is meeting up next--I think it's in late May in Bellevue. We'd love to have you both come visit!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am lucky enough to live in the same town as Melissa, the owner of BB. I have the large e-reader bag. It holds my Kindle in a case, and I keep the power cord in the the zipper pocket. Melissa is one of the kindest people you will ever want to do business with. I see a lot of BBs around town, mostly the hobo bags. I am going to get one of the hobo bags for myself one of these days.


I love my large hobo. I'm a small purse girl, but the hobo is very convenient for those occasions when I need to carry more stuff.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I keep thinking I want a hobo bag..... LOL
> 
> I'm on the other side of the mountains from you both. Check the Not Quite Kindle board to see when the Seattle crew is meeting up next--I think it's in late May in Bellevue. We'd love to have you both come visit!


I've got the date on my calendar! May 29th, right? I don't know if I will be able to make it, but I am aiming or it! I am in desperate need of a Trader Joe's and Uwajimaya visit! What a smart idea to let Melissa know about the meetup. She has young kids, and plays women's hockey, so she might have other commitments, but I sure will let her know about the date.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, so I've been resisting a new BB bag in the new Daisy Chains design, like forever, and been doing very good, thank you very much. Now I KNOW I need a ROO Bag in that fabric  

I mean, I'm a leather purse type of gal, and I already have 3 BB large e-reader bags, so couldn't really justify one more. But the Roo is soooo different, right?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Neo said:


> OK, so I've been resisting a new BB bag in the new Daisy Chains design, like forever, and been doing very good, thank you very much. Now I KNOW I need a ROO Bag in that fabric
> 
> I mean, I'm a leather purse type of gal, and I already have 3 BB large e-reader bags, so couldn't really justify one more. But the Roo is soooo different, right?


I'm here to enable....and to buy your castoffs!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I'm here to enable....and to buy your castoffs!


Hi Jane <waving>! 

LOL, you are VERY good at enabling too, like so many people on these boards!!!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm.. they are almost the exact same size.  The travel bag is .5 inches bigger in height (10.5) vrs the width of the roo bag (10).  and the roo bag is an inch smaller in height (7) vrs the travel e-reader's width ( 8 ).  So, I still don't know which would be a better fit for me based on that.  Darn it!  HAHA.  I like the idea of clipping it to my waist instead of carrying it crossed over my body.  I could always add my own shoulder strap if necessary.  Got me some thinking to do!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I have some fabric leftover from covering my dining room chairs  that I've been planning on sending to Melissa so this bag might be a good change from my others.


This post immediately made me think of an Easter dress my mother had made for me when I was about 9. It was made from left over fabric from a lampshade she had made. I always felt like a lampshade in that dress and was humiliated! However, a BB bag is not quite the same as an Easter dress!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

you talked me into it.  I let Melissa know I wanted mine to be a Roo, not a large ereader bag.  hehe


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Hmm.. they are almost the exact same size. The travel bag is .5 inches bigger in height (10.5) vrs the width of the roo bag (10). and the roo bag is an inch smaller in height (7) vrs the travel e-reader's width ( 8 ). So, I still don't know which would be a better fit for me based on that. Darn it! HAHA. I like the idea of clipping it to my waist instead of carrying it crossed over my body. I could always add my own shoulder strap if necessary. Got me some thinking to do!!


If you want a shoulder strap, I think Melissa used to create one that was detachable specifically to attach onto one end of the ereader strap and the other end attaches to the D-ring on the other side of the bag. I'm sure if you emailed her, she can still do that for a small charge. That way, you have the best of both worlds. I was actually thinking about that today after mine came.

As much as I like my travel bags, I think the Roo Bag is a little more versatile because of that larger pocket. While I do use the extra space at the top of the travel bag, I think having the extra space in the pocket is going to suit me better.



Gwennie said:


> you talked me into it. I let Melissa know I wanted mine to be a Roo, not a large ereader bag. hehe


I think that's a good idea, Gwennie. In fact, I think the regular ereader bag is obsolete at this point; the pocket on the Roo Bag really makes it a better choice.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I purchased the travel bag because I wanted a shoulder strap and a pocket for my charger, light and spare batteries.  I like the idea of the landscape orientation of the roo bag and the longer pocket.  Plus, the roo is so cute!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> If you want a shoulder strap, I think Melissa used to create one that was detachable specifically to attach onto one end of the ereader strap and the other end attaches to the D-ring on the other side of the bag. I'm sure if you emailed her, she can still do that for a small charge. That way, you have the best of both worlds. I was actually thinking about that today after mine came.


I might just do that! I like the idea of the smaller strap, specially when I'm gonna be out all day, but LOVE being able to swing a bag over my head for when I'm just out at the park for an hour or so, or can't leave it in the car while at the store (which will soon be everyday as it heats up here). I can't order anything for a week, so I've got me some time to think.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thx for the heads up Victoria!!  I just sent Melissa an email asking for a recommendation for my order in a couple of weeks.  I travel very light my k2 with oberon once it arrives money and Iphone and occasionally the Charger for the K2 and the roo bag looks to be exactly right since I needed the wristlet anyway


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Thx for the heads up Victoria!! I just sent Melissa an email asking for a recommendation for my order in a couple of weeks. I travel very light my k2 with oberon once it arrives money and Iphone and occasionally the Charger for the K2 and the roo bag looks to be exactly right since I needed the wristlet anyway


Misty--all of that should definitely fit into this bag, no problem. One word of warning is that a regular wallet probably won't fit--the pocket isn't gusseted, it's flat like the one on the travel bag. I purchased a small flat framed wallet a while back which works perfectly.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> If you want a shoulder strap, I think Melissa used to create one that was detachable specifically to attach onto one end of the ereader strap and the other end attaches to the D-ring on the other side of the bag. I'm sure if you emailed her, she can still do that for a small charge. That way, you have the best of both worlds. I was actually thinking about that today after mine came.


Yes, I've bought one from her before and it's really sturdy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Misty--all of that should definitely fit into this bag, no problem. One word of warning is that a regular wallet probably won't fit--the pocket isn't gusseted, it's flat like the one on the travel bag. I purchased a small flat framed wallet a while back which works perfectly.


great thx


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh thanks, now I want one of those too!!    Will a Kindle 2 with an Oberon bag fit in, and then the battery charger cord fit in there?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Oh thanks, now I want one of those too!!  Will a Kindle 2 with an Oberon bag fit in, and then the battery charger cord fit in there?


I can't see why it wouldn't, it's the same size as the regular large reader bag and I previously carried an Oberon in that.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn! I would have to peek in here. Now, I want 1 as well!!! You enablers!!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Now we need a Borsa Bella coupon code so we can all justify purchasing an new Roo bag!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Now we need a Borsa Bella coupon code so we can all justify purchasing an new Roo bag!!


Like we needed a justification!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

she already had just received custom fabric for me. I just asked her to make it a roo instead of a large e-bag.  It's being shipped today!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread so makes me want to go and get a new "Roo" bag as well. I love that giraffe fabric, so cute! 

Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Justification? Your justification is that the enablers here told you it was a good idea! LOL

In case Octochick's thread drops before her contest ends: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22849.0.html Here's your chance to win a Roo Bag!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Justification? Your justification is that the enablers here told you it was a good idea! LOL
> 
> In case Octochick's thread drops before her contest ends: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22849.0.html Here's your chance to win a Roo Bag!


That's why we all congregate here! Nice Kindle loving folks with advanced degrees in Enabling!


----------

